# Moneywort, is it tasty for fish?



## Niglin (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought some 'moneywort' today, just wondering if the fish (herbivores) will be likely to eat it? Can anyone suggest some lower (light) maintenance type plants, that the herbivores will leave alone? Thanks again guys.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not had much luck with Lysmachia nummularia as and aquatic. Does well next to the pond, but not under water. Hydrocotyl sp is a good aquatic, and I understand certain species are edible (to humans). I have not had fish eat it, though. I also tend to avoid fish that are noted for eating plants. 

Low light plants for herbivore tank:
Java Fern is probably #1 on the list. 
Anububias is another that most fish leave alone. 
Other than those two, there are likely fish that might nip most other plants, and you just have to try them in your set up and see what happens. 
Hornwort is one possibility. 

The alternate method is to grow fast growing plants that the fish are known to eat in hopes that they will leave other plants alone. Anacharis (Elodea) and Duckweed are possibilities here. 

Feed the herbivorous fish lots of fresh and lightly cooked vegetables, and MAYBE they will leave the plants alone. 

Once you figure out which plants are safe, get more of those species. 

Alternate idea: return the fish that eat plants and get different fish.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

> I have not had much luck with Lysmachia nummularia as and aquatic.


I've got some money wort also, except it's Bacopa monnieri. So it just depends on which one you've got in your tank. I've got Bacopa in a 125 npt with herbivores and it's a very fast grower in a very low maintenence tank (nothing plugged into it except lights).

Check the plant finder to see which species you've got for sure.

Other easy and low-light plants that have not been picked at are Nymphae lotus (red) and just about any Echinodorus species (tenellus in foreground, angusti.'vesuvias' in mid, amazon in back). Then again, I may not have very herbivorous fish, as most of my plants seem uneaten now that I think about it...


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I took some money wort from my moms flower bed and floated it till roots took and new growth started then just curled it round the bottom of my sponge filter tube tangling on its self and seems to do fine that way i didnt burry it though


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I took some money wort from my moms flower bed & floated it till roots took & new growth started then just curled it round the bottom of my sponge filter tube tangling on itsself &seems 2 do fine.i didnt burry it pond snails arent even messin with it


----------

